# What the heck happened to my TSH?



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

In 2 weeks of synthroid my tsh is almost non existent! The 2 week test was done to get a Free t3 number. I had more blood tested Friday so I'm anxious to see my levels but any ideas? I have hypo symptoms and hashis so my TSH and free t3 are confusing me.

April 2013
TSH: 1.24 (.34-4.82)
FT4: .84 (.77-1.61)
Thyroglubin AB 21 (less than 20)
Thyroid PERO AB 139 (less than 35) (on another sheet is said 149)
T3: 110 (80-200)

May 2013 (2 weeks of synthroid)
FT4: 1.03 (.77-1.61) 
T3 Free: 4.9 (2.0-4.4) 
TSH sensitive: .01 (.34-4.82)


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I totally _feel_ hypo but my TSH says hyper. FT4 is in the low range and I'm waiting for my results from T3. Hashis makes everything seem so much more complicated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fotobird said:


> In 2 weeks of synthroid my tsh is almost non existent! The 2 week test was done to get a Free t3 number. I had more blood tested Friday so I'm anxious to see my levels but any ideas? I have hypo symptoms and hashis so my TSH and free t3 are confusing me.
> 
> April 2013
> TSH: 1.24 (.34-4.82)
> ...


Actually, your numbers look pretty good. Bearing in mind that FREE T3 fluctuates through out the day and also on when you took your Synthroid prior to your lab draw.

Are saying you feel badly? How much is your daily dose of Synthroid?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I would think two weeks isn't enough time to really know how you are reacting to the Synthroid. I would say it takes a good 6-8 weeks before your body is used to the medication and the labs would be accurate.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The first set of numbers was pretty normal to begin with and your antibodies are not horribly high.

Why are you on medication? What was the starting dose? Who ordered the labs so soon?



> FT4: 1.03 (.77-1.61)
> T3 Free: 4.9 (2.0-4.4)
> TSH sensitive: .01 (.34-4.82)


Right now you are clearly hyper, with free T3 over the range. Fasting the medication only impacts those people taking T3 medications, T4 medications should not alter the labs per se on the day you take them.

The symptoms are often the same as hypo (fatigue, weight gain).

It looks like some type of dose reduction is in order.


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

I was only taking 25 mcgs of synthroid. Was told to stop after a month. New blood draw at one month had my thyroid pero ab was at 489!? So confusing. PCM put me on it but I got lucky and the endocrinologist that was fully booked is getting me in.


----------

